# Processing Complete Ic & BGA chips without Incineration.



## gaurav_347 (Dec 11, 2016)

Came across this on youtube. This is how some people do it in Pakistan on commercial scale. Instead of incineration and milling, sulphuric acid is used to dissolve the epoxy and is washed off.Did some research and found out that Sulphuric acid is around 100usd for 1000 litres in that country. 
IC CHIP PART- 1
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CylSMjR6wS4[/youtube]

IC CHIP PART- 2
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoTBHyrFy-U[/youtube]

BGA chip
PART 1
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkypKvyXXD4[/youtube]

PART 2

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyGD8hN1YO8[/youtube]


----------



## nickvc (Dec 11, 2016)

I must admit I didn't watch the videos but if they are using sulphuric it is probably concentrated which is a process called wet ashing, this is a highly dangerous process and not one to be undertaken without proper and serious safety measures and equipment, not only is the acid highly dangerous but also the fumes, if you are going to try this make sure you and the area around you are safe, concentrated sulphuric is one really nasty acid which will do serious harm or worse.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 11, 2016)

I know I'm a newbie and as such don't have much experience in any scale.
But I was shocked here. 
No gloves while pouring sulfuric acid, no protection while carrying and pouring boiling sulfuric acid and so on and on. Not even gloves while pouring HF, I really can't remember, too shaken. :shock: 
And where did the waste go?
Would it not be quicker and more economical to incinerate and then process.
Quicker, less chemicals, less risk, less waste and less cost I would believe. Win Win?
The losses might have been high too.

At least he had nitrile gloves during the final cleaning and dropping :roll: 

I might be overreacting, but I kind of wish I could unsee these.


----------



## gaurav_347 (Dec 11, 2016)

Well i am in no position trying this process but this is how they do it in this part of the world!


----------



## anachronism (Dec 11, 2016)

I didn't watch it either- but was he really using HF without gloves? Doesn't value the bones in his hands then.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 11, 2016)

According to the video he did. 
To dissolve fiberglass and aluminum.
He first used Sulfuric for the epoxy and silicone. Then nitric acid to dissolve the base metals.
Doesn't nitric acid dissolve aluminum?

All this was done without gloves outside in a large stainless or similar vessel.
No information on what was done withe the waste acids.

You should take a look at the videos.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 11, 2016)

Ygg, excuse the expression but I would rather stick pins in my eyes. That's a load of time I would just never get back.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 11, 2016)

Yep, that was truly frightening!

Nitric does not dissolve aluminum.

Dave


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 11, 2016)

Oops  


> Ygg, excuse the expression but I would rather stick pins in my eyes. That's a load of time I would just never get back.


I would really like to unsee it, but on the other hand it gives an idea on what is going on around the world.
Even inspire some to take safety seriously..... I hope.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi Dave!


> Yep, that was truly frightening!


It is nice to get confirmed that my initial reaction was correct.

Another thing that struck me was that the washing and flushing seemed quite haphazard, so I assume that values must be lost all over in this process.
During the melting he added ammonia chloride to make the bar more shining.
Will this affect the overall purity of the bar, or just the surface?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 11, 2016)

I only watched the first two videos. EVERYTHING I saw seemed haphazard.

I've not seen ammonium chloride used that way before. Since he only dumped it on top of the gold after he poured it into the ingot mold, I would guess it would primarily affect the surface.

Dave


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 11, 2016)

Do not try that unless you do have suicidal thoughts. 
I have watched all them videos and I can say it is pure madness. I do not want to be banned from forum so I would not comment further but videos like this and people like him should be banned from youtube. This is precisely that kind of actions which result in government putting more and more restrictions on purchasing and using chemicals and reagents, simply to protect all others from what few crazies do.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 11, 2016)

I watched the first two. Arguably the most dangerous youtube videos I've seen. Wonder what he does with his waste??

When he dropped the gold and rinsed it, it didn't look like much. He processed 23.1 pounds and got 2.614 tr oz. I have never run those exact parts but $131 per pound certainly seems excessive to me.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 11, 2016)

goldsilverpro said:


> When he dropped the gold and rinsed it, it didn't look like much.


I noticed that too. As he poured and rinsed it into the filter I was thinking all that risk for that little bit of contaminated gold. After the melt it seemed to have grown.  

Dave


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 11, 2016)

Inflated yield only to look interesting for youtube folk. I processed all kind of IC from over 1000 laptops and from what he shown they were mixed variety with regular IC with legs. He could never get even close to that yield unless processing small BGA IC like those on RAM or video cards.


----------



## gaurav_347 (Dec 12, 2016)

Every country has different rules and regulations . Even if these rules are meant to be followed some people don't. Some people are wondering what they might do it with their wastes after processing. Well these are simply drained off in the sewage!


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 12, 2016)

It doesn't matter if it's allowed or not, if you don't treat your waste properly you will harm nature and people downstream from you. And no regulation in the world is able to stop HF if you spill it on your hands.

Proper treatment of your waste and personal protection should never be a matter of law. It's self preservation.

Göran


----------



## gaurav_347 (Dec 12, 2016)

I totally understand that Sir . Being in the Ewaste recycling business we do what is needed to be done so that no harm comes to the environment. I simply posted the video of how it's done in my neighbouring country. We follow all rules and regulations related to treatment of waste and correct and safe disposal of it. The pollution board is quite strict in India when it comes to running the business on a commercial scale. But they fail to stop these underground activities as thousands are involved in them. 

I have no intention to try out the above process even if we are able to dispose off the waste in the right way! The process indeed is quite dangerous and nobody in their right mind should do it. It was simply an informatory post to show how it's done in some countries.

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## rickbb (Dec 12, 2016)

gaurav_347 said:


> Well i am in no position trying this process but this is how they do it in this part of the world!




And now we know why that part of the world is, well, they way it is.


----------



## Fireflymetals (Jan 18, 2017)

Me and one of the boss types watched that whole sequence just stunned...

now grant you, I have like 80kg of ram chips (not the whole stick, just the ram, Silicon valley is awesome). Now I just need a big pot and some flip flops... hold ma beer...

I had to explain a few items he was doing, and he did wear gloves a couple of times... The boss type looked at me and said "I used to complain about the fact you go through a box of gloves a week" I was stunned, he was worried about a 9$ box of disposables ::chuckles::

I evidently should put sandals on my next PO...

--L


----------



## LynchMob (Mar 27, 2017)

My first post..... figured id throw my two cents in. I had been experimenting with different methods of processing BGA's to save time & labor and primarily to increase yields. I have used hot sulfuric, in a controlled environment, to decompose the majority of the packaging (not like knucklehead in the YouTube Video). This was a simple, small batch experiment. Im sure it would have maxed out my capture/filtration unit at high temps, i had no intentions of boiling off my sulfuric either. Medium temps were manageable and i was able to expose the bonding wires still intact to the chip. Still had remains of the packaging throughout. I was a neat experiment, but on a large scale saving time isnt worth the health risks and the waste material. I agree, that video will more than likely get someone hurt.


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 27, 2017)

g_axelsson said:


> Proper treatment of your waste and personal protection should never be a matter of law. It's self preservation.
> 
> Göran



First world, meet third world. 

Actually, I think that's second world...third world is open incineration followed by washing in open stream which also happens to be your drinking water and bathroom.

The difference between first and third world is largely the "value" of ones life, and the infrastructure that is available to protect it.


----------

